# So who from the SE is going to the C&S day this weekend?



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

A convoy was mooted in one of the earlier posts on the other thread, but nothing more has been said about it, is this still happening?

Also... I wondered if anyone was doing any car sharing cos based on my quick calculations its well in excess of a 500mile round trip for me and that could cost me over £50 in jungle juice for the day  so I was wondering if anyone was considering doing a bit of car sharing to spread the cost? Cost wouldn't be such an issue for me any other month, but I've just had new tyres fitted and I've got MOT and TAX etc due so funds are tight.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm staying at my folks in Nottingham and then driving up from there, so a no from me.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If you come up through B'ham i'll join the convoy


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

i'll be coming round the m25 starting at junction 16 (M40)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> If you come up through B'ham i'll join the convoy


what on your bike:lol: :lol: :car:


----------

